# Crenshaw's Orio



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

I have two pups comming from litter mate sisters out of Crenshaw's Orio. Does any one have an opinion about her or any experience (ie) met her.
Ben 
Tablerock Harnesses


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

If this helpes this is her ped
Dam) CRENSHAW'S OREO GR CH CRENSHAW'S BLACK JACK ROM CH (CRENSHAW'S) RODRIGUEZ' GATOR (4XW) ROM (GARRETT'S) WHITE'S TAB ROM 
(GARRETT'S) WHITE'S IRENE POR 
CRENSHAW'S BLACK GIRL POR CRENSHAW'S BIG CASEY POR 
WOOD'S AMBER 
(CRENSHAW'S) DUPREL'S SADIE CRENSHAW'S BIG CASEY POR EARLEY'S JOSEY WELLS 
GARRETT'S LADY III 
CRENSHAW'S MUFFY DUPREL'S SAW BONES 
CRENSHAW'S MAMA


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

IMO you can't go wrong with that ped


----------



## BrunoGator (May 19, 2008)

Crenshaws "WOW" Oreo produced some really nice dogs. You really cant go wrong. I've had some down from her. You getting one from Oreo and Musket? Off of snipper?


----------

